
Where Flux Went Wrong - coffeeandjunk
http://technologyadvice.github.io/where-flux-went-wrong/
======
gitaarik
I haven't used Redux really yet, because Mobservable [0] seemed even easier to
use, with the same end result.

[0] [http://mweststrate.github.io/mobservable/getting-
started.htm...](http://mweststrate.github.io/mobservable/getting-started.html)

